
In Utah Feud Over ‘Dirty’ Sodas, Flavored Darts Are Fired - molecule
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/30/us/utah-soda-wars.html
======
gremlinsinc
As a mormon (albeit less active) -- yeah Caffeine is allowed " at your own
discretion, depends on the mormon, some take it further and abstain it's a
personal choice-- but gotta say I love sodalicious, was intrigued to find them
making national news and on hackernews of all places. My favorite concoction
is: Mountain Dew, Grenadine, Watermellon, and Extra Maraschino Cherries.

~~~
brianbarker
What's the best way to prevent a mormon from drinking your beer?

Bring another mormon.

------
aidenn0
Are mormons allowed to drink caffeinated soda? I only saw one recipe in that
article that was caffeine free.

~~~
grahamburger
The Mormon code of health only specifies coffee, tea, alcohol and tobacco as
unhealthy [1]. Some Mormons also choose not to drink any caffeine or even any
soda at all, but most just avoid those key things.

The article is a bit sensational, of course. I'm a Mormon and I live right in
the middle of all this and didn't even know it was a thing.

[1] [https://www.mormon.org/faq/law-of-health](https://www.mormon.org/faq/law-
of-health)

------
Rotten194
>44-ounce soda

blegh.

------
draw_down
Madness.

